# iPod Touch Internet Slow



## brodie1600 (Aug 19, 2008)

Firstly, if this thread belongs in some other forum, please move it.

I just recently received an iPod touch for my birthday, and everything has been great. It wasn't until I found out that all of my internet applications were running/connecting at a very slow speed with my connection, that I started becoming a little curious on to why this was. I'm using a Linksys router (will add version (if needed) when I can) that normally runs at a steady connection speed of 54.0 Mbps. I can access every page (that I normally visit) just fine, but this is completely different on my iPod touch. I connected to my internet connection using my WEP key, and am able to load www.google.com just fine. I can ping my iPod from my computer with 1/3 packets going through. I can also ping my gateway from my iPod with 3/3 packets going through. The only website I can access without a problem from my iPod is Google - anything else takes quite a long time (a few minutes (which is quite long for internet)).

The odd thing about this is that when I connect to my friend's unsecured internet connection, all the apps and websites load just fine; they only take a couple of seconds.

I know this has something to do with my connection specifically, I just can't figure out what it is? Is it the fact that I have a secured connection, and my friend doesn't?

If anyone has an idea on to what it may be, please post back

Thanks!


----------



## Segasonic (Jul 11, 2009)

I suggest wiping it out if all else fails and put everything back on it. 1. Try a reboot; log into the Touch and hold the home button and power switch until it asks to power off and switch it off and then back on. 2. Try changing your SSID and/or key then have it connect to it. I'm thinking as if it was happening to me, so I'm no expert. 3. I found this link. http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=9070719

Good Luck.


----------



## brodie1600 (Aug 19, 2008)

I just did a little test on my internet connection. I changed the type of encryption from WEP 64 to WEP 128 to WPA, and they all didn't change the speed of my iPod internet connection. I did remove the security encryption completely and connected with my iPod, and everything was able to load very quickly.

Now that I know that it's the encryption, can someone explain to me why this is?


Thanks!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I suspect the iPod is using the processor to handle the encryption, which puts a significant load on it. Most modern wireless adapters handle the encryption on-chip.


----------



## brodie1600 (Aug 19, 2008)

But then wouldn't all other iPods with the same adapter have this same issue? I know a few other people who can connect just fine with a secured connection.

Would it be the router/gateway that is the source of the issue?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That makes a difference.  Don't know why it would be different.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Which iPod Touch? This year's 32 and 64 GB models have a processor that's supposed to be 50% faster than the one in the 8 GB and older versions.

I have the 32 GB and just got 3259 kbps with DSLReport's iPhone Browser test. With my laptops I usually get more than 11000 kbps (using Speakeasy), so the iPod is definitely slower but still very adequate. My encryption is shown in the attachment.


----------



## brodie1600 (Aug 19, 2008)

It's this year's 32GB iPod touch running version 3.1.2 (7D11).

Still out of ideas = /


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

That's the same version I'm running. Which means that I'm also out of "logical" ideas.

Before I bought my iPod Touch I had read enough complaints about its Wi-Fi issues that I almost didn't get it. I just read that stuff *Segasonic *linked to, and that material suggests that Wi-Fi is a roll of the dice. One guy there had two identical iPods--one worked fine and the other had Wi-Fi issues.

You may want to plead your case with Apple, especially if you are near an Apple store. Else be glad that at least it works fine on unsecured networks, which includes most free public hot spots.


----------



## rony1434 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi all
Guys i am fed up with my Mp3 player and want to upgrade it with ipod but i want some elegant skin with it so could you please suggest me some websites providing good attractive ipod skins?
This will really be appreciated.

ipod skins


----------

